
Coronavirus: France imposes 15-day lockdown - beatrobot
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/coronavirus-france-lockdown-cases-update-covid-19-macron-a9405136.html
======
jdmoreira
And in Sweden here we are. Schools still open and people going about their
life as normal. Boggles the mind

------
jaclaz
>Similar measures are currently in place in parts of Northern Italy.

Actually WHOLE Italy, only for the record.

~~~
toyg
One thing that has become very clear in this crisis is how little the
anglosphere media is willing to actually read Italian material. 65m people, EU
founder, a culture that influences most of the Western world, the seat of
Catholic heads, an industrial heritage with peaks of excellence - and nobody
cares to learn enough Italian even to read simple newspaper articles. What a
shame.

~~~
chupa-chups
This amplified by the availability of really good translation tools today.
bing translate really rocks and seems not to be as prone to censorship as
google translate at the moment.

E.g.
[https://www.translatetheweb.com/?ref=TVert&from=&to=en&a=Cor...](https://www.translatetheweb.com/?ref=TVert&from=&to=en&a=Corriere.it#)

